# sailfish and mahi at pcola pier



## bay slayer

a mahi and sail were both caught today by the same guy. the mahi was around 5-7 pounds and the sailfish was released to fight another day. its that time of the year:thumbup:


----------



## andrethegiant

Nice!!!
No pics


----------



## MoganMan

Pic's are on their facebook page.


----------



## flukedaddy

wtg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan

Pretty darn cool, I saw the mahi on the pier's Facebook page. It was a cute lil lady


----------



## fractionsofzero

How big was the sailfish?


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## a

Great pic of the sail being released in shallow water!.....congrats on a great day of fishin there guy!


----------



## Realtor

Neat Catch!


----------



## SushiKing

Wow! That's great news. Any reports on details of what he was using and how he caught them?


----------



## fishboy

I can tell you the ballyhoo are thick out there right now, I've got 36 large ones brining right now. These are in a 35qt yeti for size comparison


----------



## fairpoint

Very cool..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile

cool catch.

anyone ever notice the lack of wrist bands on some of the kids with all these catches...?


----------



## bay slayer

if you own an annual pass you don't need any wrist bands and all those guys have passes


----------



## reelndrag

Wow nice job!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Nice catch indeed. That's a whole lot of waiting around and bullshit to put up with to catch these once in a lifetime fish (from a pier). I might need to renew my membership. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## weedline

"anyone ever notice the lack of wrist bands on some of the kids with all these catches...?"

why ask does it hurt u and im 39 those same kids are out there every day in the summer and every weekend in the spring and fall and u might be surprised many of them do rod and reel work on the side in return. some of u guys hate because they out fish u but if i had a kid i would much rather them get a free day on the pier than do what i did at 16 pier rats are cool they taught be it all when i was 19 in panama city 99% were good kids then i assume its the same now well nice fish


----------



## a

some people lead, some follow, some just watch and criticize.....what they dont understand.

and some people are just shitty fisherman, and dont belong on the end of the pier


----------



## DAWGONIT

Quite a memory-making day for sure!
Thanks for sharing report.


----------



## Smarty

a said:


> Some people lead, some follow, some just watch and criticize, some people are just shitty fisherman, and dont belong at the end of the pier


Adjustments made. Knew what was meant and that was a great post if so! 
Excellent catch for the young man that reeled that hook slinging beast in :thumbup:
It's all fun and games people, fun and games :yes:


----------



## Yakavelli

So...was there a naked chic to the left of the sail picture or what? That dude see's SOMPIN!!!!!


----------



## King/ling

Way to go Tom. Wish I could get me a sail this year.


----------



## lowprofile

weedline said:


> "anyone ever notice the lack of wrist bands on some of the kids with all these catches...?"
> 
> why ask does it hurt u and im 39 those same kids are out there every day in the summer and every weekend in the spring and fall and u might be surprised many of them do rod and reel work on the side in return. some of u guys hate because they out fish u but if i had a kid i would much rather them get a free day on the pier than do what i did at 16 pier rats are cool they taught be it all when i was 19 in panama city 99% were good kids then i assume its the same now well nice fish



umm. clearly you have no idea where i was coming from. I've fished that pier plenty of times and seen them out there driving the cart up and down the pier and fishing. I was just wondering why they never have bands because i never see any of them working. as far as having a problem with them out fishing me? the only problem i have had with them is when I start catching fish they always seem to show up to each side. 

also, i can't understand half your post.


----------



## fairpoint

It seems the pier rats get ragged on this forum quite a bit.....I have no problem with them and I will help them out when needed....The years I spent growing up on the pier were some of the best ones ...You are only young once...why work when you don't have to.....What people don't realize is that some of these pier rats will become some of the best Captains in the world....Matt Mauldin is a prime example of that.....Ronnie Hogue......His son Jeremy.....Miles Colley...just to name a few.....
So leave the boys alone and let them have their fun...if they get out of hand to much the pier will take care of it,lol.....
I lost a Mahi the other day because of inexperienced pier anglers not the pier rats...
and it happens if you can't deal with it BUY A BOAT or fish off the beach..it's as simple as that.......


----------



## pacecountryboy

the mahi from what i was told by a buddy of mine that was out there was caught on a pompano jig iam not shure about the sailfish


----------



## Smarty

fairpoint said:


> You are only young once...why work when you don't have to.....


 I'd hope that this comment doesn't apply to any of these young men. 
But the answer is... so you're not a money sucking taxpayer liability low life. Even when I was young and stupid I had a job to pay for my own beer and Ramen noodles. Either way, looks like they had fun :yes:


----------

